# Saw some leafs



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I saw Tucker, Kaberle, Alison, and Richardson going into the brass rail today. Looks like they're enjoying the off season  .


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

lol... amazing. Life is hard for a toronto maple leaf.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

lol early vacations haha!


----------

